# Free Fall PI Instructor Dies in Trenton



## qor556 (4 Oct 2005)

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/ArticleNews/TPStory/LAC/20051004/PARACHUTE04/TPNational/Canada

Forces instructor dies parachuting at Trenton

By COLIN FREEZE AND UNNATI GANDHI 

Tuesday, October 4, 2005 Page A2

 A military paratrooper instructor was killed yesterday during a training exercise, the second time in as many years that there has been a fatal accident at Canadian Forces Base Trenton.

Warrant Officer Charles Sheppard, 43, was pronounced dead at 12:45 p.m. on a day of clear skies and light winds, officials said.

"The cause is under investigation," said Lieutenant Morgan Bailey, a spokeswoman for the military. "The soldier was an experienced jumper."

She said WO Sheppard, who had completed more than 2,500 jumps and had been in the Canadian Forces for 19 years, was leading a freefall course at the base's Mountain View detachment.

"Warrant Officer Sheppard and I soldiered together for many years and I knew him as a passionate and professional leader," said Colonel David Fraser, Commander of 1 Canadian Mechanized Brigade Group.

WO Sheppard, originally from Galt, Ont., was temporarily working at the Canadian Parachute Centre CFB Trenton. He was attached to the 3rd Battalion of Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry in Edmonton.

The parachute centre at Trenton trains hundreds of soldiers for both military operations and search and rescue missions, and also the Sky Hawks jumping team, which performs at dozens of events each year.

In September of 2003, Lieutenant Colonel Mike Blanchette, the commander of the Trenton parachute centre, was killed when he detached his parachute too early as he jumped from a helicopter above the Bay of Quinte. A coroner eventually determined that Lt. Col. Blanchette, a 30-year veteran, died an accidental death, and ruled out equipment failure. 

Fatal accidents involving military submarines and Snowbird airplanes have attracted much attention in recent months, but the Canadian Forces has also seen its share of parachute problems over the years.

Earlier this year a "severe landing" caused a soldier to be hospitalized for serious back and hip injuries, as well as a collapsed vertebrae, after an accident at the parachute centre. 

In 2002, two Alberta soldiers got their parachutes entangled during search and rescue training, but escaped with only minor injuries after managing to untangle themselves at the last minute. 

In 1998, a soldier broke his leg after hitting a tree during a performance at the International Air Show in Toronto. 

In 1989, nine Canadian paratroopers with the Airborne Regiment died during a car accident and airplane crash that occurred within two days. The previous year, a Canadian Forces paratrooper died during a recreational jump at the Ganonoque airport. 

In 1981, a private with the Airborne died on his fourth jump, a "freak accident".


----------



## laser_taser_blazer (4 Oct 2005)

OMG this is too much. I'm speachless.

God Bless the WO, and his family.


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (4 Oct 2005)

i am sorry  to hear about his death, best wishes for his family.

but i think the sotry  was reaching about the deaths froma car accident. how is that  jump related?
i bet other soldiers with wings die in car accidents too but anything that  stirs up airborne wounds makes it news I guess


----------



## bridges (4 Oct 2005)

There's a time and a place for everything.  How about we keep this one to the topic at hand - ?

My sincere condolences to WO Sheppard's family and colleagues.


----------



## Sig_Des (4 Oct 2005)

Sad that we must offer our condolences to another CF member and his family in such a short period.

RIP WO Sheppard, you and your family are in our hearts and minds


----------



## childs56 (4 Oct 2005)

Service to your country so others may live.     RIP


----------



## sgt_mandal (4 Oct 2005)

I'm scared to think of all the political brouhaha that will emerge from this incident...... RIP to all......


----------



## uberecree (4 Oct 2005)

Rest In Peace warrant Sheppard.


----------



## MikeM (5 Oct 2005)

WO2_mandal said:
			
		

> I'm scared to think of all the political brouhaha that will emerge from this incident...... RIP to all......



And what exactly do you think will come of it politically? Training accidents happen, as unfortunate as they may be, but until a proper investigation is completed, let's just watch and shoot.


----------



## mo-litia (5 Oct 2005)

MikeM said:
			
		

> And what exactly do you think will come of it politically? Training accidents happen, as unfortunate as they may be, but until a proper investigation is completed, let's just watch and shoot.



I think what he's referring to is the government's tendency to use these unfortunate incidents to further erode the military.  Remember the almost instant rumblings from politicians regarding the "feasibility" of maintaining a submarine force after that tragic fire that killed that Navy lieutenant? 

But, as others have noted, this thread should be about honouring the memory of a Canadian troop who really gave his all for this country.   There are plenty of other threads for griping about the Fiberals on this site so let's keep this one on track.

RIP WO Sheppard


----------



## MikeM (5 Oct 2005)

Agreed mo-litia,

I understand the point of the Mandal's post, however I cannot see this as a chance to take a swing at the feasability of parachute training.

Mike


----------



## edmonton (7 Oct 2005)

Was just wondering if anyone had info as to memorial services for WO Shepherd?  I understand there was a service today in Ontario but am wondering if there are services to be held in Edmonton?  Heard something about Saturday in St. Albert but not confirmed.  I wasn't able to get on the commando.org website so was looking for information here.  Thanks.


----------



## Bartok5 (7 Oct 2005)

All,

WO Sheppard's Memorial Service will be conducted at 1400 hrs, Saturday 8 Oct at the St Albert Alliance Church, on Villeneuve Road.  It will be a full military funeral.  The dress for serving members is DEU with medals.  Directions are as follows:  turn West/left if you are heading North on St Albert Trail, just before the Walmart shopping complex and go approx 1 Km down Villeneuve Rd.  There is ample parking, but I advise you to arrive early as a large turn-out is expected (including 3 PPCLI complete).   

WO Sheppard is available for viewing at the Connelly-McKinley Funeral Home, 9 Muir Drive (corner of St Albert Trail and St Vital) in St Albert.  The viewings are from 1800-2030 hrs Friday 7 Oct, and 0830-1100 hrs Saturday 8 Oct.

A Reception will be held at the Edmonton Garrison Lamplighter Club (Jr Ranks Mess) from approx 1600-1930 hrs.  

Mark C


----------



## LahrBrat (7 Oct 2005)

This news came as quite a shock.  My husband served with Charles........


----------



## old fart (7 Oct 2005)

RIP, Ex Coelis.......AIRBORNE Forever.


----------



## paracowboy (8 Oct 2005)

a sad day. WO Sheppard was a hell of a man, by any standard.

I draw comfort in knowing that he is not truly gone from us. He has trained so many young soldiers, shown so many the Standard, and touched so many military lives, that this memory lives as long as we do. Even troops who have never had the privilige of meeting him will benefit from his teachings, and will learn his name from those who tell tales of his exploits.

I draw comfort in knowing that the Good we do in other nations, the work we accomplish in the name of Canada, will be due in no small part to his instruction and training. In this way, he lives on. Every soldier he trained will train others. Every paratrooper that learned the trade from him will teach it to others, and expect the standards he set to be met. In this way he will live as long as Canada has paratroopers. He will touch thousands of lives, making them better, and those who benefit will never know he existed. His legacy is that of so many others: Robbie Short, Kevin Towell, Chuck Barnsley, RSM Hodgson, the list is endless.

They live on. Through us. Through our memories. Through our deeds. Through the Good we do. They are immortal. As long as there is a CF, as long as one soldier stands for what is Right, they live.

Gentle Winds, Soft Landings, WO Sheppard.


----------



## JSheppard (9 Oct 2005)

Hi all and thanks for the kind words about WO Sheppard:
  Charles Sheppard was a good man and a great dad as well and it seems that everyone loved him. I don't understand what happened to WO Sheppard in the sky .. but we will miss him.. I had to tell my Wife that her only brother was dead and be there when she was crying!!
 I know that they are looking to find out what happened to Charles Sheppard..
  I know there is nothing that will bring him back to this family..  But we all will remember him and what he did for us all.


----------



## tomahawk6 (9 Oct 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> a sad day. WO Sheppard was a heck of a man, by any standard.
> 
> I draw comfort in knowing that he is not truly gone from us. He has trained so many young soldiers, shown so many the Standard, and touched so many military lives, that this memory lives as long as we do. Even troops who have never had the privilige of meeting him will benefit from his teachings, and will learn his name from those who tell tales of his exploits.
> 
> ...



Very well said paracowboy.
My condolences JS Sheppard on your loss. One consoling thought is that W0 Sheppard was doing something that he loved - serving his country and parachuting.


----------



## 2 Cdo (9 Oct 2005)

RIP Charlie, we will all miss you.


----------



## JSheppard (9 Oct 2005)

Thank You ( tomahawk6 ) 
   You sound like a nice guy and you sound like you new WO Sheppard: I did not know him for along time 4 years I guess.. But I feel like I new him for a life.. I hope that every one will learn from WO Sheppard and take care in the sky.. 
    Wo Sheppard will be missed by his familey and all his frinds.. and may WO Sheppard look out for everyone in the sky..
Long may he live in are hearts..

 Thanks to all of you


----------



## a78jumper (13 Oct 2005)

I attended the CPC Memorial Service last Thursday at DZ Hodgson in Mountainview for WO Sheppard. It was a a beautiful day and a most fitting tribute to a soldier, father and fellow human being. Having served as a follower on a number of MFP courses this hit home.  :'(RIP.


----------



## waldo (16 Oct 2005)

hello to all my name is G Macisaac my wife is WO sheppard niece i have the privilege of knowing charlie for almost 10 years he was a man whom after the first time i was interdoused to him i knew he was a man who deserved a great amount of respect,all though he never let on that he should be shown as much as he got but all that had the pleaser just knew that he deserved it we all thank u for ur best wishes and we take peace in knowing he died doing what he loved so much some of the stories i could share i have a post asking any one who knew WO Sheppard to share some of there stories thank you God Bless 
    
                LEAST WE FORGET     Ex Coelis


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (16 Oct 2005)

I have been asked by Waldo to post that WO Sheppards ashes will be at  the St. John Anglian Church in Preston [Cambridge] on Saturday the 22nd of Oct. at 2 PM.
Thank you


----------

